# Power Rangers MEGAFORCE is Coming!



## LightyKD (Jul 30, 2012)

_Saban Brands’ Power Rangers Megaforce to Premiere on Nickelodeon in Early 2013_

_The newest series marks 20 years for the Power Rangers franchise_

_LOS ANGELES (June 11, 2012) – (Virtual Press Office) - Saban Brands will launch the newest version of Power Rangers, the number-one kids action series on television, with Power Rangers Megaforce . The all new series, which premieres in 2013, will deliver mega action, humor, excitement, and entertainment, in addition to the core themes of friendship, teamwork, fitness, and helping others. Power Rangers Megaforce will air as Saban Brands celebrates the 20th Anniversary of the Power Rangers franchise._

_“Power Rangers continues to delight fans of all ages, even nearly 20 years after it was first introduced to kids across the world,” said Elie Dekel, President of Saban Brands. “We are excited to continue the success we’ve experienced with our partnership with Nickelodeon and introduce fans everywhere to a MEGA- installment in 2013.”_

_Power Rangers Megaforce introduces a plot line that is sure to captivate audiences with exciting new characters, villains, and high-octane action. *The new series features Gosei, a supernatural guardian who for centuries, has protected the earth with his robotic aide, Tensou. But when the evil Warstar aliens begin their massive invasion, Gosei calls upon five teenagers with attitude to form the ultimate team...the Power Rangers Megaforce!*_

_When the teens morph into Power Rangers, they gain superhuman strength, agility, and mastery over martial arts. In addition to defending earth against the Warstar aliens, other monstrous factions emerge to challenge the Megaforce Rangers. Under the leadership of a malevolent alien, toxic beasts rise from their slimy underground lair to attack the Earth and a ruthless robot army launches an offensive from their deep sea compound. In order to face these new threats, the Power Rangers Megaforce unlock powerful battle modes to fight their adversaries. Go Go Power Rangers! – fans can look forward to all new MEGA adventures in 2013._

_Saban Brands’ Power Rangers Megaforce_
_Saban Brands will launch the newest version of Power Rangers, the number-one kids action series on television, with Power Rangers Megaforce. The new series, which premieres in 2013, will deliver mega action, humor, excitement, and entertainment, in addition to the core themes of friendship, teamwork, fitness, and helping others. Power Rangers Megaforce will air as Saban Brands celebrates the 20th Anniversary of the Power Rangers franchise. The series will be helmed by Haim Saban, who created and produced the original Mighty Morphin Power Rangers series in 1993. Following its introduction, Power Rangers quickly became the most-watched children’s television program in the United States. The series followed the adventures of a group of ordinary young people who “morphed” into superheroes. It was seen in more than 60 countries, translated into numerous languages, and was a mainstay in the most prominent international children’s programming blocks. Power Rangers LLC, which licenses and merchandises the Power Rangers brand, is an affiliate of Saban Brands. For more information, visit__http://www.powerrangers.com__._

_About Saban Brands_
_Formed in 2010 as a subsidiary of Saban Capital Group, Saban Brands (SB) was established to acquire and develop a world-class portfolio of properties and capitalize on the company’s experience, track record and capabilities in growing and monetizing consumer brands. SB applies a strategic transmedia management approach to enhancing and extending its brands in markets worldwide and to consumers of all ages. The company provides full-service management, marketing, promotion, and strategic business development for its intellectual properties including comprehensive strategies unique to each brand, trademark and copyright management and enforcement, creative design, retail development, direct-to-consumer initiatives, and specialized property extensions. SB is led by a superior management team with decades of experience in media, content creation, branding, licensing, marketing, and finance. For more information, visit _http://www.sabanbrands.com

*Confirmed Rangers*

*Red*




*Andrew Gray*


*Blue*




*John Mark Loudermilk*


*Yellow*




*Ciara Hanna*


*Pink*




*Christina Masterson*


*Casting is still going on so not all Rangers are confirmed*


*Black Ranger Candidates*

*Candidate 1*

*Trevor Christianson*

*Candidate 2*

*Peter Adrian*


*Silver Ranger Candidate*

*Eric Anwar*

This show will be split into two 20 episode seasons (similar to "Power Rangers: Samurai: and "Super Samurai"). Currently the seasons will be known as "MEGAFORCE" and "Super MEGAFORCE". Also, the two seasons will use footage from twp different Super Sentai shows, Goseiger (pictured above) and Gokaiger (below and also the reason we have a Silver Ranger candidate).


Something to take note of is the fact that the Gokaiger team has the ability to transform into past Rangers complete with all of their ranger powers with the use of, special "Ranger Keys"


Finally

_According to Ira Mayer of EPM Communications, Saban Brands will acquire the “4Kids Saturday morning Kids TV block subject to court approval.”_​


_Konami and Saban have been figuring out how to divide 4Kids Entertainment’s assets after the auction for the bankrupt company adjourned. They had until July 31st to come to an agreement or else 4Kids would go back on the auction block._

_If the acquisition is approved, there’s speculation that after Saban’s contract ends with Nickelodeon in 2014, Power Rangers will be moved to the CW. Others say that it would be another outlet for reruns. Don’t be surprised if this is Fox Kids all over again._

4Kids is now Vortexx (Link Here:​
http://www.myvortexx.com/).​


----------



## reshx (Jul 30, 2012)

cool


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 30, 2012)

IT'S MORPHIN' TIME!


----------



## emigre (Jul 30, 2012)

My nephew watches Power Rangers. So I guess he'll be thrilled. His parents, not so much.

That's all I can really sat about this news.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 30, 2012)

Do not simply copy and paste a whole article dude.
What's the source for all of this?


----------



## retrodoctor (Jul 30, 2012)

Power Rangers was cool when I was 6. If you still watch it, you're 15 and simple trying to feel some sort of psuedo nostalgia that you've never experienced. Either way, the show sucks.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> Power Rangers was cool when I was 6. If you still watch it, you're 15 and simple trying to feel some sort of psuedo nostalgia that you've never experienced. Either way, the show sucks.



The newer ones, yes, especially when I saw that *4Kids was involved*. the one that aired from 1993 to 1996, was infinitely better. I was watching it on Netflix the other day.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 30, 2012)

Bad format for the black theme.

Anyway, this series never die. We going to see a Power Rangers movie in 2013 next.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 30, 2012)

I can't wait for Ultra Megaforce.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 30, 2012)

YES!!!


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 30, 2012)

Am I the only one suprised that Saban is still alive?


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jul 30, 2012)

Samurai is actually pretty good. It blew all the Disney versions out of the water easily.

Megaforce, love the creative name. Power rangers could probably appeal more to teens if they didn't have to 'kid-ify' it so much. Like where the rangers always have to say their move names. "Hyper punch!!!"


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 30, 2012)

Can you do those with the dark theme a favor and reformat this? Can't read half of it. Just hit the eraser button in the top left corner next to the light switch. 

Anyways, Power Rangers were pretty cool when I was a kid. Then they got shitty. Hopefully this isn't as bad.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 30, 2012)

More like Power Rangers Mega_farce_, am I right?


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry about the cast pics. Damn Rangercrew.com I'll fix it in a few. I cant wait for MEGAFORCE! It's gonna kick soo much ass!

*blahkamehameha, did you not watch "Power Rangers: RPM"? That season alone demolishes Samurai! Hell, it's the single greatest season of Power Rangers so far and THAT was made by Disney.*


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jul 30, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Sorry about the cast pics. Damn Rangercrew.com I'll fix it in a few. I cant wait for MEGAFORCE! It's gonna kick soo much ass!
> 
> *blahkamehameha, did you not watch "Power Rangers: RPM"? That season alone demolishes Samurai! Hell, it's the single greatest season of Power Rangers so far and THAT was made by Disney.*


wait, you're saying RPM is better than not only Samurai, but the original Mighty Morphin' as well? I guess you're entitled to your opinion, but damn....


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 30, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Bad format for the black theme.
> 
> Anyway, this series never die. We going to see a Power Rangers movie in 2013 next.


I hope Michael Bay makes one.

Its awesome when you see people get up in arms when someone ruin their "good shows"...you know because as soon as a film is made it permanently deletes the memories and existing episodes. Remove the outfits, make them furries but none have separate colours apart from the bald gay wheelchair bound retarded fellow so stereotypically black it borders on racism and give them all Twilight hair!


----------



## Rizsparky (Jul 30, 2012)

Nooo I was hoping for a MMPR reboot


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 30, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought the name meant it was going to be a Gokaiger adaption instead of a Goseiger adaption?


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 30, 2012)

^^^view ranger crew. Confirmed Saban can't skip season and MegaForce is going to be a hybrid season of some kind. Also the site owner want's you to take down the pics you stole from him or give credit in the first post.


----------



## paulfalcon (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah... it sucked as soon as they got rid of the original actors... it could stay in Nickelodeon. XD


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 30, 2012)

It makes me sad that this is whats considered "news".

Come on Light, at least follow the rules and paraphrase the article. 
Plagiarism isnt a joke.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 30, 2012)

Rizsparky said:


> Nooo I was hoping for a MMPR reboot


*sigh*
If only...

P.S. Pink and yellow ranger are the hottest yet.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 31, 2012)

Rizsparky said:


> Nooo I was hoping for a MMPR reboot


Pretty much impossible I'm afraid. The capitol for it simply doesn't exist. In order to do a new MMPR they would have to buy the costumes from the Japanese company that produces Super Sentai, shoot all new battle footage etc. Power Rangers exists by dubbing over the battle segments from Sentai shows. It keeps the costs down considerably.
They did do a re-run of the show with added special effects though.

Also they left out the stuff about the Rangers being Angels in the Sentai. I suppose that's too much of a leap for the US audience (yay religious conservatism!). I'm intrigued to see how they'll deal with the next series: Pirate Rangers. I'm not kidding there. THe season was a celebration of Super Sentai in Japan, they had access to the powers of all Sentai teams before them. I'd like to see how they explain the older powers and costumes in the Power Rangers adaptation. Or maybe they'd just skip it.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jul 31, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Rizsparky said:
> 
> 
> > Nooo I was hoping for a MMPR reboot
> ...



Thats pretty depressing.... if they ever brought them back for a movie... it would would generate a ton of revenue, pretty much everyone watched MMPR as a kid.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 31, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> Am I the only one who thought the name meant it was going to be a Gokaiger adaption instead of a Goseiger adaption?



MEGAFORCE is Goseiger and Gokaiger. Season 1 and the first 20 eps is Goseiger. Super MEGAFORCE is Gokaiger. I can't wait for the new season.  As for MEGAFORCE yellow being the hottest yellow ever, I disagree. No yellow holds a candle to Emily the yellow samurai ranger (aka Brittany Ann Prittle) .


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking back, it was corny when I was a kid, but it's even stupider now, since the writers have the creative spectrum of a 5 year old.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 31, 2012)

Unless this will be like the original MMPR, it won't be interesting. After PRIS, it went downhill.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks, Saban, for making me feel old. Me and Power Rangers are both about to turn 20.


Spoiler



Dibs on Yellow Ranger, btw


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 1, 2012)

Power Rangers were 36% of my childhood!


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 1, 2012)

Oops. For a second there I thought it said MEGAUPLOAD...
:/


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 1, 2012)

Dat pink ranger.


----------



## Maverick_z (Aug 1, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Dat pink ranger.



+1


----------



## Rockym (Aug 1, 2012)

So when did they decide that the Asian girl should now be the pink ranger instead of the yellow one?  I noticed this in this iteration as well as in the current Samarai. I remember in the earlier iterations of the Power Rangers, the hot girl was always the pink ranger and the asian girl was always the yellow.  

Let me guess, somebody cried "racist" at some point, so they switched around the pink and yellow.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Aug 1, 2012)

Rockym said:


> So when did they decide that the Asian girl should now be the pink ranger instead of the yellow one?  I noticed this in this iteration as well as in the current Samarai. I remember in the earlier iterations of the Power Rangers, the hot girl was always the pink ranger and the asian girl was always the yellow.
> 
> Let me guess, somebody cried "racist" at some point, so they switched around the pink and yellow.


you're really the only one being racy if anything. not that i'm offended - i don't give a shit what you say and i'm not asian, yellow, pink or a hot white girl.
why do you think the yellow ranger has to stay asian?
because it's yellow like asians' skin?


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 1, 2012)

Rockym said:


> So when did they decide that the Asian girl should now be the pink ranger instead of the yellow one?  I noticed this in this iteration as well as in the current Samarai. I remember in the earlier iterations of the Power Rangers, the hot girl was always the pink ranger and the asian girl was always the yellow.
> 
> Let me guess, somebody cried "racist" at some point, so they switched around the pink and yellow.




Really? :/ I hope this show returns to its SciFi elements. The Power Rangers universe really shines when the expanded world around the rangers get just as much focus,


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 1, 2012)

I have lost count of all the rangers.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ciara Hanna looks like ijustine.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 1, 2012)

The History of Power Rangers.

http://www.youtube.c...D8098B1A930EBAF

OK people. Feel free to play catch up. This is everything from Mighty Morphin (seasons 1-3) to SPD (season 13) with further seasons being added as the reviews are released.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ai! Yie! Yie! Yie! Yie! (Alpha 5 sound) I loves Power Rangers! For now, I still watching Power Rangers Samurai right now!


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 19, 2012)

Megaforce cast CONFIRMED!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 19, 2012)

why does the weapon that the red ranger holds, looks a lot like a keyblade?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 19, 2012)

there's still power rangers?
shouldn't there be enough rangers and go for something else?


----------

